# Good luck for tomorrow Suzie



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Suzie

I just remembered you're due to find out tomorrow about your first placement.

   that it's good news hon.

Let us know how you get on

Here's hoping it's a big









S
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

good luck suzie for wed you will be fine     

strawbs xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thinking of you Suzie and sending     vibes your way for a positive outcome 

Hugs Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

bless ya my lovelys 

will let you know when i hear anything 

off to the hossie myself this morning for 6 month check up

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK SUZIE 

Nobody deserves it more - I hope you get good news 

xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thinking of you hun....     hope everything goes smoothly.....


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending loads of luck for today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

suzie 

I am off home now but I will try and get on later. I have everything crossed for you and you willmake fantastic parents any child would be very lucky to have you 

Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope its good news hun 

xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry only just had call 

basically things have developed with the childs situation today and things are going to be going on this evening also so we are still on standby and will be until the weekend for her, so in limbo still ! If not have other prfiles to look at next week . 

sorry am just frustrated by it all , ah well dh taking me out for dinner 


thanks for your support. hopefully will have more news soon 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know hun......enjoy your dinner


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Suzie what a bummer - that's red tape for you eh?

Well fingers crossed you'll have some good news for us by the weekend!

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thinking of you Suzie hunny

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed Suzie 
xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thinking of you Suzie

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun...keep us posted.

xx


----------

